# Chris's Marine/Mercury



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

I would like to thank Chris's Marine in Aransas Pass for all the help in ordering the new rocket for 2011.

I spent over 4 hours there getting the demo and placing the order, they spent a lot of time with me getting the layout and rigging options perfect.

I'm waiting for the 23LS 300XS to be finished here in about 6weeks.

Thanks again to Chris Coulter and the Haynie boats crew.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

shoulda got a yamaha :rotfl:


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

Blue Fury said:


> shoulda got a yamaha :rotfl:


Been there, done that... 1 power head... 7 sets of plugs, 2 exhaust tuners, oil pump... I can go on and on..If you'd like??

Mercury has a great prostaff program and I know some guys that have run the snott out of them with zero issues..

But then again 410 hours and I did love that Yammy. But its time for a change...

Go Mercury.


----------



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

Levi, Congrats! Look at the Bravo XS, or Pro ET props to make it fly.


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

skeeter77346 said:


> Levi, Congrats! Look at the Bravo XS, or Pro ET props to make it fly.


They ran a 26p Bravo 1xs 300xs on an HO and it did 70 at 6krpms... I've got a 28p Bravo 1 xs on order.


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

I forgot to add a thank you to JLmarine/Power-Pole...


----------



## shooks (May 12, 2010)

What oil are you going to run?


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Blue Fury said:


> shoulda got a yamaha :rotfl:


Yep, I second that. But, to each his own!


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

There have been just as many blown yamaha's as Merc boys... I've towed in blown mercs, rudes, yammies, zukes.. everything...

Everyone tends to pick on the 300xs... but lets not forget about some of the ones with 800+HARD hours on them... I know a guy who has popped 2 heads on a Yammie 225 sport 4stk with LOW hours.. and I popped a 250hpdi head at 17 hours. To each his own is the truth...


----------



## C BISHOP (Dec 4, 2007)

you get your blackjack sold ? Thats a nice boat


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

What front deck did you go with Levi?


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

You also have Chris's Marine and thier extensive background with Mercury to service the rig.


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

Guys for the record, I don't want to start another motor war..LOL I loved that Yamaha once I got the bugs worked out and the last 375 of the 410 hours were flawless... I was just pointing out the fact that ALL companys build a quality outboard, and all of them have issues.

Yes tombo Chris's is a big plus as they have Mac in there service department,

Younggun. I will have an 8ft deck up front, but im staying light with all the options, no heavy subwoofers or amps, blue top opti batts, sig series Power-pole, just the 2 speaker fusion and a gps.

I think she will be a solid 71-73 ish boat spinning the bravo 1xs.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Well, the **** trap guys mostly run Yamahas and that is because they need the most reliable motor. After owning my merc150 and with all the problems I had with it, I probably won't own another one. I have had 5 yamahas on different boats with HP ranging from 25, 75, 130, 150vmax and 150 4-stroke and never had a single problem.

But like I said earlier, to each his own.


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

Levi, you were supposed to run the new SHO Incase I have to repower in a few yrs, I would have another option. Merc is not an option for me. Hope you like the rig, the boat has been nothing short of what we wanted.


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

HAHA, Well the SHO was way to much money... and the 300xs is proven as I know a lot more guys running them than i know running the SHO. Not that the SHO is not a great motor, give it a few more years of use and let it be proven over time.

I know I will love the Mercury, as I take care of my stuff... and the 250 hpdi I had lasted the way it did because of me being so picky about service and always running good fuel... 99% of you guys motor issues on 2stks is because they don't get run more than a few times a month. Kevin Akins 300xs on his Cat was run constantly all of last year with zero issues, that's becasue it was not gathering dust.

Either way whatever you guys power with I'm sure you are just a bit biased. (;


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

younggun55 said:


> What front deck did you go with Levi?


Younggun, have you run any other props on your's yet??

The boys at the shop think the 28p bravo 1xs will really light it up... I'm going to get a standard bravo 1 in 24p for guide/heavy load fishing...

As much edge fishing using the trolling motor as I do I'm gonna love the lower sides for an easier time fighting the wind...

Whether I'm in a high side or an LS when it blows 25+ I won't be anchoring in deep water anyways, at that point everyone is uncomfortable anyway...That was proven even in the blackjack, if it was howling out I was sticking to the skinny, sheltered waters just for client comfort. That was the biggest concern of mine going into the lowside boat.


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

All you need to do now is take a few high speed driving lessons.

Rob


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

Don't worry about that Shumske, not my first rodeo!! Haha.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

atcfisherman said:


> Well, the **** trap guys mostly run Yamahas and that is because they need the most reliable motor. After owning my merc150 and with all the problems I had with it, I probably won't own another one. I have had 5 yamahas on different boats with HP ranging from 25, 75, 130, 150vmax and 150 4-stroke and never had a single problem.
> 
> But like I said earlier, to each his own.


pointless post.......


----------



## shooks (May 12, 2010)

What oil are going to use?


----------



## DHS (Jan 31, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> pointless post.......


James. Your pointless.


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

I will use whatever the service department says to use..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

DHS said:


> James. Your pointless.


haha go work on your golf swing. Hows the Shadow Kitty running?


----------



## shooks (May 12, 2010)

Levi,I bought a pro xs was told to wrong oil. Use dfi.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> pointless post.......


Whatever loser!!!


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Levi said:


> ... 99% of you guys motor issues on 2stks is because they don't get run more than a few times a month. Kevin Akins 300xs on his Cat was run constantly all of last year with zero issues, that's becasue it was not gathering dust.
> 
> Either way whatever you guys power with I'm sure you are just a bit biased. (;


WOW, that is a high %. I guess you know facts. As for me, I run mine 1-2 times a week, so there is no "sitting up for a long period of time." Also, don't you think you too are being a bit bias?


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

atcfisherman said:


> WOW, that is a high %. I guess you know facts. As for me, I run mine 1-2 times a week, so there is no "sitting up for a long period of time." Also, don't you think you too are being a bit bias?


I never said one is better than the other... I simply stated I ordered a new boat and powered with Mercury, never once in my post thanking Chris's Marine did I bash any motor, I never said you should all go out and buy one... But it seems everyone has to call someone out and tell them coulda shoulda woulda.. I really don't care what motors you all run. All I care about is getting my rig hooked to my truck and representing my sponsors as best as I can by telling people what I know about there product but I would NEVER go out and try to convince a person to spend there money on something just because I wear there logo on my shirt... But ya I've had my issues with Yamaha's, but I would not steer you away from buying one just because I have a mercury pushing my rig.

Now maybe we could all be grown ups, and keep this an interesting read about Haynie/Chris's Marines good service and not a "mine is bigger better faster and my dads tougher than your dad thread"

I'm simply pumped that there is finally a new rig on order and I'm sure it will serve me well. As will your Boat/motor.

Levi Price


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

shooks said:


> Levi,I bought a pro xs was told to wrong oil. Use dfi.


I heard they changed the Rec oil, I will speak with Mac about it. Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Levi, atcfisherman can't hold his tongue anytime someone has anything positive to say about a motor other than a Yamaha. This thread had nothing to do about which motors are better but he just couldn't help talking about his great Yamahas. Anyways congrats on the new boat and welcome to the world of black motors and high speeds. Pretty darn sure you can run Premium Plus in your 300. I worked at Chris's this summer and everyone was steered towards the Premium Plus motor oil which is sold in bulk. DFI can't be found in bulk and costs 40 bucks a gallon. Premium Plus is half that in bulk or at academy.


----------



## El Primero (Jun 14, 2008)

What gear case u going to run?


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

El Primero said:


> What gear case u going to run?


TM lower end, the SM will slow this hull down. They have tried and since it's a pad vee it runs best with a TM lower end.

As far as oil, I hope that its still the premium plus, and not the DFI. It's been the quicksilver oil for years so why change a good thing right??


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Levi,

I apologize for saying you were bashing other motors. Good luck to you with your new rig.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

*I have used Premium Plus in 300X & 300XS motors since 2003. *

This is right off Merc Racing web site:
*OptiMax 300XS*

*SPECIFICATIONS*

Propshaft Rated Horsepower (HP / kW)300 (224kW)Full Throttle RPM Range: 5400-5800 (20" models 5400-6100)*CylindersV-6 (60 degree vee)Displacement193 cu. in. (3160cc)Bore & Stroke (in)3.63 (92 mm) x 3.11 (79 mm)Fuel Induction System2-Stage Direct Fuel InjectionIgnition SystemPCM Digital InductiveCharging System60-amp (756 watt) w/Voltage RegulatorGear Ratio1.62:1, 1.75:1 (SM), (TM) or 1.75:1 (FM)Lubrication SystemElectronic MultipointRecommended OilMercury Premium Plus (TC-W3)Fuel Requirements91 Octane Minimum (R+M)/2 (96 RON)RotationRight or Left-Hand (FM), (SM) Right-hand (TM)Shaft Length (inches)20/25/30Shaft Length (mm)508/635/762Weight (lbs / kg)(L) 505 lbs. (229 kg) (XL) 517 lbs. (235 kg) (XXL) 534 lbs. (242 kg) WarrantyTwo-year limited warranty for recreational boating and three-year limited corrosion warranty. One-year limited Mercury Product Protection Plan available.


----------



## shooks (May 12, 2010)

Effective oct 2010,Mercury OptiMax/DFI oil is the recommended oil for OptiMax-including ProXS it reduces carbon deposit.


----------



## Longhorn (Jun 22, 2006)

I am sure they would rather sell you $40 a gallon oil over $18 a gallon.


----------



## shooks (May 12, 2010)

Eric, what fuel should I use in my 175Pro XS?


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

shooks said:


> Effective oct 2010,Mercury OptiMax/DFI oil is the recommended oil for OptiMax-including ProXS it reduces carbon deposit.


ProXS is a Mercury Marine product.
X, XS, Sport XS are Mercury Racing products.

I may corrected, but to my knowledge Racing wants the Plus.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

shooks said:


> Eric, what fuel should I use in my 175Pro XS?


87 octane/up to 10% ethanol


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Longhorn said:


> I am sure they would rather sell you $40 a gallon oil over $18 a gallon.


The DFI oil is good if you run a heavy boat where motor(s) are lugged, or you do a lot of slow speed trolling.

I will stay w/ Premium Plus...


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

No problem, glad we are seeing eye to eye, those Yammies are strong buggers, my 250 was a monster.


Eric, thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

skeeter77346 said:


> Levi, Congrats! Look at the Bravo XS, or Pro ET props to make it fly.


I will be staying clear of the proET, seen lots of blades fly...LOL

The new Bravo 1XS should make her fly. I plan to try a regular Bravo and a Fury at some point as well..


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Levi said:


> I will be staying clear of the proET, seen lots of blades fly...LOL
> 
> The new Bravo 1XS should make her fly. I plan to try a regular Bravo and a Fury at some point as well..


Mercury Racing has made some casting changes to the Pro ET.

I have two new ones I am testing (26" & 30" ).

Watching them close and will report my findings.

So far so good.


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

Thanks Eric, if the Bravo 1xs runs within a couple mph of the ET, I will probably just run the Bravo's as I wear out props to fast to be running ones that cost over a grand.

Thank you for the info though I will keep it in mind for if I ever decide to get a strictly speed prop.


----------



## Salt&Sol (Aug 23, 2010)

*do what the dealer and service department says!!*



Levi said:


> I will use whatever the service department says to use..


Smart man!!! This has always been my moto as well. Never wanted to have an issue and say, well I went against what you told me to do, that hurts when it comes time to get it worked on... Good luck with your new rig, should be GREAT. We used to have Mac work on our boat before he went to Chris's. Great mechanic!!!! Best of luck to you


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

congrats Levi. You better get a parachute cause that bad boy should fly.


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

She will fly yes, but I'm looking forwards to cruising at 40mph without even being in the upper half of the rpm range... I added up the cost difference from buying 93oc fuel and 87, and figured my fuel burn running 40mph for X amount of distance... I came up with $103 to fill back up running what I was, and 70 bucks to top the LS off, it going to save me a ton of money on my trips this year and really help with the style of lure fishing I do.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Levi said:


> Thanks Eric, if the Bravo 1xs runs within a couple mph of the ET, I will probably just run the Bravo's as I wear out props to fast to be running ones that cost over a grand.
> 
> Thank you for the info though I will keep it in mind for if I ever decide to get a strictly speed prop.


If you need props.

Bravo I XS: $650
Pro ET: $740

Try before you buy.

Pro ET's have thick blades and hold up to wear. If the new one will not sling blades, they will be great tourney props.

We get single digit slip ratio's w/ ProET's.


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Levi said:


> Younggun, have you run any other props on your's yet??
> 
> The boys at the shop think the 28p bravo 1xs will really light it up... I'm going to get a standard bravo 1 in 24p for guide/heavy load fishing...
> 
> ...


Nope still haven't tried anything but the bravo and the pro et....I want to run a bravo XS, and a fury to see how they will do, but just haven't found the time yet. I ran the hell out of my et, and put a lot of hours on it and all the blades are still intact lol, I think like Eric said they made some changes and they are better off now. When the et was fresh it screamed.....but I think I just about wore it out the first weekend I had it on there, and it lost speed quick. If we could spin a 28" XS that would be nice, but I don't know if it's gna do it or not. The 24 Bravo is a really good prop for everyday use on this hull, and will still scare 70 while fresh.


----------



## polecat (Jan 21, 2005)

Bravo1 XS $579 with free shipping from Jaco's. That engine is a beast, I had one on a SOuthshore 23 VDR, heavy boat but still ran 71 mph with a labbed 26 Bravo, ran the 24 XS for everyday use, great holeshot.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

My neighbor had Chris order him a 27p Bravo XS and tried it on his HO with a 300xs and it screamed. Chris ran it and said you could really notice the extra lift, I believe they were running 71 or so loaded down pretty good. Should be the ticket for the LS as well and hold up a tad longer than the et. Can't wait to get my break in done to try it on my HO as well.

Mike


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

*South*

What are you running now. Same rig with new motor, whole new rig?


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

New HO with a 300 Verado, made a few changes from the last one to improve top end. Ran it around last weekend some but still only have about 2.5 hours on her. Waiting on a couple more accessories to come in then I'll post some pics. Sweet sled for sure.

Mike


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

I am thinking my boat will turn the 28p bravo 1xs in this cool weather, but I'm kinda thinking come the dog days of summer it may not be able to get max rpm's, I'm thinking a 26 or 27 may be better all around...


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

What kind of warranty comes with the 300?


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

ATE_UP_FISHERMAN said:


> What kind of warranty comes with the 300?


300XS-Two-year limited warranty for recreational boating and three-year limited corrosion warranty. One-year limited Mercury Product Protection Plan available.

300 Verado- 3 year standard and up to 2 more with the Mercury Product Protection Plan. They've been runnings promos off and on where the Protection Plan is given free so you get a 5 year warranty. Not sure when the current promo is due to expire.

Mike


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Im Headed South said:


> 300XS-Two-year limited warranty for recreational boating and three-year limited corrosion warranty. One-year limited Mercury Product Protection Plan available.
> 
> 300 Verado- 3 year standard and up to 2 more with the Mercury Product Protection Plan. They've been runnings promos off and on where the Protection Plan is given free so you get a 5 year warranty. Not sure when the current promo is due to expire.
> 
> Mike


You can buy 2 extra years through Merc on 300XS. Mine came with 2 and I bought 2 for a total of 4.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Josh, I thought they changed that in Nov. There were some changes in the fine print of the protection plan as well at that time. I copy and pasted the info from the Mercury Racing site but if you look at the Mercury Marine site it say 2+2 like you have but it appears it hasn't been updated in a while. Check with your dealer of choice Ate Up Fisherman lol. Maybe Chris or Eric will chime in.

Mike


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Im Headed South said:


> Josh, I thought they changed that in Nov. There were some changes in the fine print of the protection plan as well at that time. I copy and pasted the info from the Mercury Racing site but if you look at the Mercury Marine site it say 2+2 like you have but it appears it hasn't been updated in a while. Check with your dealer of choice Ate Up Fisherman lol. Maybe Chris or Eric will chime in.
> 
> Mike


Could be - mine was def done before Novemebr. The website has always said 1 year and I def bought 2, but it may have changed.

Either way - 300 vrod def more warranty and likely less money.


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

fishnfool said:


> Could be - mine was def done before Novemebr. The website has always said 1 year and I def bought 2, but it may have changed.
> 
> Either way - 300 vrod def more warranty and likely less money.


I am pretty sure you can still buy 2 extra years on the 2011 300xs.

If any of you guys have some suggestions on props let me know... I'm willing to run anything once!! LOL


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Levi said:


> I am pretty sure you can still buy 2 extra years on the 2011 300xs.
> 
> If any of you guys have some suggestions on props let me know... I'm willing to run anything once!! LOL


Hard to beat the bravos. I have 24 bravo for everyday, 25 xs for heavy tourn days, and 27 lab for light tourn days.


----------



## tailchaser22 (Aug 14, 2005)

fishnfool said:


> Hard to beat the bravos. I have 24 bravo for everyday, 25 xs for heavy tourn days, and 27 lab for light tourn days.


Wow! You have a lot of props. How does the 25 xs run for you?


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

tailchaser22 said:


> Wow! You have a lot of props. How does the 25 xs run for you?


I bet thats not even half of the props he has lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

the XS is an awesome prop. It allows you to run 2 more inches of pitch and spin the same rpm's as a regular bravo 1. On our stingray we saw 5 more mph with the XS. Just be careful where you run with it, it's not made to dig into the mud and get you up in shallow water.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

tailchaser22 said:


> Wow! You have a lot of props. How does the 25 xs run for you?


25xs is good - gets up like 24 and faster. 26xs and lab 27 faster on my boat though.

XS props run great but def don't hold up like regular bravo (but better than lab).

Reg bravo for most days with XS, lab and/or (and in my case...) Pro ET for go time.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Im Headed South said:


> I bet thats not even half of the props he has lol.


Funny, Sad, and True...no wonder I get such a good deal on props...


----------



## tailchaser22 (Aug 14, 2005)

fishnfool said:


> Funny, Sad, and True...no wonder I get such a good deal on props...


We all have our vice's. I have so many rods its disgusting to others. I like when people walk in my fishing room as my wife calls it and says do you use all those. I actually have to sit there and think about it and most often answer maybe!


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

Im Headed South said:


> My neighbor had Chris order him a 27p Bravo XS and tried it on his HO with a 300xs and it screamed. Chris ran it and said you could really notice the extra lift, I believe they were running 71 or so loaded down pretty good. Should be the ticket for the LS as well and hold up a tad longer than the et. Can't wait to get my break in done to try it on my HO as well.
> 
> Mike


What kind of RPM's did they get out of the 27 on the HO?? I'm wondering if I want to just start with the 27 amd work up or down from there..


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Levi said:


> What kind of RPM's did they get out of the 27 on the HO?? I'm wondering if I want to just start with the 27 amd work up or down from there..


I've slept since then Levi and I'd be lying if I gave a number lol. Check with Chris he was driving. You should have no problem turning a 27 on the LS. I'm sure I can get it for you to try when your ready.

Mike


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

Im Headed South said:


> I've slept since then Levi and I'd be lying if I gave a number lol. Check with Chris he was driving. You should have no problem turning a 27 on the LS. I'm sure I can get it for you to try when your ready.
> 
> Mike


Thanks, I'm gonna get a 24p Bravo for my everyday prop as well. Seems to be the prop for day to day use.


----------



## evis102 (Jul 30, 2007)

First day of testing. 23LS Merc 250xs(not pro) 27p Bravo 1 xs. Full of fuel ready to fish 71mph 6000rpm. I only had about 30min to test. I will be out all day tomorrow trying it out. My first impression I love the prop and think with the cool weather I could turn a 28p easy.
That's like 19% slip I know but as I said I did not have much time to play with.


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

evis102 said:


> First day of testing. 23LS Merc 250xs(not pro) 27p Bravo 1 xs. Full of fuel ready to fish 71mph 6000rpm. I only had about 30min to test. I will be out all day tomorrow trying it out. My first impression I love the prop and think with the cool weather I could turn a 28p easy.
> That's like 19% slip I know but as I said I did not have much time to play with.


Wow, She sounds like she will cook!! How long is your front deck?


----------



## HTM (Dec 27, 2007)

*That don't sound right*



Levi said:


> Wow, She sounds like she will cook!! How long is your front deck?


Levi I don't think Monte would appreciate that language! How long is you deck!


----------



## evis102 (Jul 30, 2007)

7'6" I think


----------



## evis102 (Jul 30, 2007)

The Bravo 1 XS 27p seems the best prop for my LS. Loaded to the gills in any conditions I'm running a solid 68mph. In ideal conditions I have hit 72mph.


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

Wow, good numbers with a 250, the 300xs should turn the 28p fine, maybe have a 73-75mph rig I hope.


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Levi said:


> Wow, good numbers with a 250, the 300xs should turn the 28p fine, maybe have a 73-75mph rig I hope.


I might try to snatch up a 27 or 28xs asap, ill see what it will do maybe this weekend or next.


----------



## evis102 (Jul 30, 2007)

I also got my trolling motor on detachable mounts so it rides in the back.


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

Younggun, what size Yeti is that on yours??


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Levi said:


> Younggun, what size Yeti is that on yours??


If I remember correctly its a 90....but i'm not too sure about it, I'll have too look this weekend and check it out for ya. I wouldn't recommend painting a tundra series though. We were pretty certain the paint wouldn't hold up, but we did it anyways and about half the paint is gone off it already.


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

younggun55 said:


> If I remember correctly its a 90....but i'm not too sure about it, I'll have too look this weekend and check it out for ya. I wouldn't recommend painting a tundra series though. We were pretty certain the paint wouldn't hold up, but we did it anyways and about half the paint is gone off it already.


Thanks, Let me know some MPG numbers as well if you don't mind..

I also heard that about not painting a yeti, I will just get the white. Its only going to be used as a fish box on charters, So I'm not worried about the color so much... I've got and in deck locker right in front of the console thats insulated for an ice chest.

Overall how are you liking your boat?

Thanks


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Levi said:


> Thanks, Let me know some MPG numbers as well if you don't mind..
> 
> I also heard that about not painting a yeti, I will just get the white. Its only going to be used as a fish box on charters, So I'm not worried about the color so much... I've got and in deck locker right in front of the console thats insulated for an ice chest.
> 
> ...


Ya I insulated my back left box for a fish box and it holds ice really well, the yeti rarely even gets used, only when I have 4 or so people on the boat I throw it on to load up with drinks and food and such. I fall in love with the boat more every time I set it in the water I think, the first time you have to cross corpus or the mouth of baffin with a stiff wind and your blowing by everyone with your nose buried still hauling *** and everyone else is pounding through it, you will have a smile from ear to ear I promise you that! Having a boat like this actually makes it fun to drive! When you get yours in we need to get all the LS's out to corpus to shoot some video like the scb boys do lol!


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

younggun55 said:


> Ya I insulated my back left box for a fish box and it holds ice really well, the yeti rarely even gets used, only when I have 4 or so people on the boat I throw it on to load up with drinks and food and such. I fall in love with the boat more every time I set it in the water I think, the first time you have to cross corpus or the mouth of baffin with a stiff wind and your blowing by everyone with your nose buried still hauling *** and everyone else is pounding through it, you will have a smile from ear to ear I promise you that! Having a boat like this actually makes it fun to drive! When you get yours in we need to get all the LS's out to corpus to shoot some video like the scb boys do lol!


FO SHO!! We will, that would be a fun day just playing around shooting vids and testing props etc.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

I always assumed the reason you see so many guys with Merc now if they are cheaper. Is that right? I have not priced them lately against Yamaha and others.
I hear they have come a long ways and make a good product. I would consider one if I was looking for a new engine.
I remember when they were referred to on the coast as 'black anchors" and "welfare engines" (Black and don't work)
I dont think that is the case anymore.


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

bigfishtx said:


> I always assumed the reason you see so many guys with Merc now if they are cheaper. Is that right? I have not priced them lately against Yamaha and others.
> I hear they have come a long ways and make a good product. I would consider one if I was looking for a new engine.
> I remember when they were referred to on the coast as 'black anchors" and "welfare engines" (Black and don't work)
> I dont think that is the case anymore.


Mercury 2 strokes are as easy on fuel as any 4 stroke motor, they last just as long as any 2 stroke on the market.. All brands blow up every once in awhile.

Lets not forget the Florida guys with 800+ hours on there 300XS mercs. Most Mercurys are bought for high performance boating..hence more powerhead problems... They get run harder on average than other brands. Causing them to wear out faster, if you run it like any other outboard its a 50/50 chance you will have issues of some sort and that includes ALL brands of outboards.

There was a guide in galveston that put 4k hours on a 225 opti.

Also read about guy overseas with 2k+ hours on a pair of 300xs's.

So Black anchor...I dont think so.

for the record I have towed all brands back to the dock but honda... I even admit I had to tow a Yamaha once.. and a "Rude" Towed a Merc 250xs once as well. So all 2stk outboards are prone to issues sometimes.


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Levi said:


> FO SHO!! We will, that would be a fun day just playing around shooting vids and testing props etc.


Yep, wish my pro et wasn't worn to chit! someone needs to run a labbed 28 and see what it will do against a XS. Maybe I'll send my pro et to someone to get reworked(can you even get this prop reworked?) and we can have a good variety of props to throw all on one boat to see what is actually the fastest same load same conditions same boat. I know they ran the american flag LS to 74 with a regular 26 et, I think an 28XS will outrun that light though.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

younggun55 said:


> Yep, wish my pro et wasn't worn to chit! someone needs to run a labbed 28 and see what it will do against a XS. Maybe I'll send my pro et to someone to get reworked(can you even get this prop reworked?) and we can have a good variety of props to throw all on one boat to see what is actually the fastest same load same conditions same boat. I know they ran the american flag LS to 74 with a regular 26 et, I think an 28XS will outrun that light though.


For perfomence props, do not get re-worked. Just like you dont re-tread perfomance tires.

Buy new, and keep it off the botom as best you can.

The Pro ET26 may run with, or a touch better, than Bravo I XS 28" (from my testing).

Now a Bravo I Lab may be another story, but are very thin and wont last you long in the shallows.


----------



## Hoover (May 27, 2004)

Levi said:


> Lets not forget the Florida guys with 800+ hours on there 300XS mercs. QUOTE]
> 
> I got trip 300xs with over 850 hours. No powerheads as of yet. Knock on wood, but no major problems to speak of at all.


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

Seaweed said:


> Levi said:
> 
> 
> > Lets not forget the Florida guys with 800+ hours on there 300XS mercs. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Levi said:


> FO SHO!! We will, that would be a fun day just playing around shooting vids and testing props etc.


Count me in guys if you dont mind being seen with a big ol slow 4 stroke on a HO :biggrin:.

Mike


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Seaweed said:


> Levi said:
> 
> 
> > Lets not forget the Florida guys with 800+ hours on there 300XS mercs. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

Im Headed South said:


> Count me in guys if you dont mind being seen with a big ol slow 4 stroke on a HO :biggrin:.
> 
> Mike


Bring her out to play!!


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Im Headed South said:


> Count me in guys if you dont mind being seen with a big ol slow 4 stroke on a HO :biggrin:.
> 
> Mike


Mike-

How's that 300 VRod run on your HO?


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

*fun*



Im Headed South said:


> Count me in guys if you dont mind being seen with a big ol slow 4 stroke on a HO :biggrin:.
> 
> Mike


That would be sweet, especailly if someone had a 27 and 28 Bravo XS's to test. Really wanting to run those two.


----------



## Hoover (May 27, 2004)

fishnfool said:


> Seaweed said:
> 
> 
> > That's awesome! You do anything special - like fuel addititive, certain oil or anything?
> ...


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

How long till your boats ready Levi? This is what your missin!


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

She is Going into rigging early next week!! I can't wait, maybe Chris will snap a picture for me when she gets to the shop.. If anyone does don't post it on here email it to me, I want one tournament that no one is tailing me, so everyone can find out the color around 6am March 26th..lol


----------



## HTM (Dec 27, 2007)

*pic*

Don't listen to Levi post pic on here! Cause I won't be there at 6 am! love you man!


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

HTM said:


> Don't listen to Levi post pic on here! Cause I won't be there at 6 am! love you man!


Jalapeno, You are one less boat to pass, but I miss you anyways... Could it be your charm?? Because its sure not your looks!! HAHAHA Hope all is well over there in the sand.


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Levi said:


> She is Going into rigging early next week!! I can't wait, maybe Chris will snap a picture for me when she gets to the shop.. If anyone does don't post it on here email it to me, I want one tournament that no one is tailing me, so everyone can find out the color around 6am March 26th..lol


I hope I draw right in front of you again so you can follow my tail and watch it disappear in front of you little by little.....Chris made my boat a little faster than yours if he didn't tell you yet haha :slimer:

And Chris already told me it's bright sparkly pink with a purple stripe.....I didn't know it's a secret??????


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

younggun55 said:


> I hope I draw right in front of you again so you can follow my tail and watch it disappear in front of you little by little.....Chris made my boat a little faster than yours if he didn't tell you yet haha :slimer:
> 
> And Chris already told me it's bright sparkly pink with a purple stripe.....I didn't know it's a secret??????


Hey, I could go with a pink boat!! Its like a wearing a pink shirt, if you've got the swagger to rock it the ladies won't mind

And I like purple, it was my school color when I was a kiddo.. So don't be hating when an LS full of perfectly tanned bikini wearing deckhands goes by... :brew:


----------



## HTM (Dec 27, 2007)

*Or*



Levi said:


> Hey, I could go with a pink boat!! Its like a wearing a pink shirt, if you've got the swagger to rock it the ladies won't mind
> 
> And I like purple, it was my school color when I was a kiddo.. So don't be hating when an LS full of perfectly tanned bikini wearing deckhands goes by... :brew:


Levi u for got to mention or little moon shiny


----------

